# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Zoophobas morio

## arci90

someone knows zoophobas morio like food for frogs? its good or not? in italy they are called caimani, dont know how u can know that...

----------


## Jeff

_Zophobas morio_ go by the common name 'Superworms' here in the states, Canada, and generally in the UK. They do make fair feeders and can certainly be fed to frogs that can handle their size (they are generally sold on the larger end). 

They aren't the most nutrionally sound feeder out there, so offer them as snacks and treats on occasion for variety. I would offer crickets, roaches, silkworms, or soldier fly grubs (phoenix worms/calci-worms) as staple feeders if at all possible. From my understanding, earthworms also make good feeders for a variety of frogs, but I have limited experience with them as I only keep reptiles and do not offer them.

There was a thread just recently made about Superworms, I will link it in here:
http://www.frogforum.net/food-feeder...uperworms.html

And a nutrional information guide for feeders:
The Feeders - *BambooZoo

Keep in mind, nutrional charts should always be taken with a grain of salt and should not be used strictly when deciding on feeders. Variety is always best, and insects should always be gutloaded prior to feeding. These charts fail to provide some important information such as micronutrients, calorie content from fat and protein, and the meat:shell ratio that is all important when looking at feeders. I do believe this link discusses calcium: phosphorus which is good... but again, variety is always best. All herps have slightly different needs from one another, some are better at metabolizing fat and others need a very lean diet.

Superworms are good feeders overall, but again, on occasion. They are relatively high in fat, and have a higher amount of undigestable carbohydrate called 'chitin' in their shell. They are an active species and appeal to most herps, especially being a larvae "worm".

----------

